#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Amidst the COVID craziness... hello!

## artisticengine

Greetings!  ::8)::  Thanks for taking the time to read my humble introduction. My name is Charles and Im a graphic designer living on the east coast. I went to school for painting and I will always have an appreciation for the arts that accompanies a constant desire to visually express myself.

My other secret love is the written word, especially with a motivated and skillful partner. Amidst the current COVID lunacy, Id like to rekindle that outlet of creativity with a small handful of select partners. Im actually somewhat of a veteran from other roleplay forums, many of which are now defunct, so the search for compatible roleplayers continues!

I savor the opportunity to write my own prompts. They usually involve an embellished sci-fi or fantasy-oriented backdrop, but rest assured that my ultimate goal is developing a chemistry between our characters. Ill pair with either gender who exhibits effort and talent, but I will say that most of my previous success stories revolved around female partners.

Our theoretical roleplay can progress towards a variety of goals, including but not limited to survival, triumph, and romance. We can discuss goals beforehand or develop our story spontaneously and organically. Lets talk!

In terms of personal volumetric preference, I tend to spout novel-esque paragraphs and indulge myself with world-building, though I try to regulate myself before things get tedious or verbose. From past experience, I also have the ability to thrive with more compact exchanges with the right type of partner. Im drawn to sculpted wordsmithing which has obviously infused with copious amounts of TLC (thought, liveliness, and craft).

I have a personal website which showcases the majority of my prompts, but Im hesitant to share a link here since Im not completely familiar with this forums rules yet. If youre interested in taking a look to see if something floats your fancy, throw a message my way and Ill respond in kind. Most of them are tailored around a female partner so please take that into consideration. Thanks for reading!

----------


## Dnafein

Spoiler:  Dna's Welcome Center located inside 






So you found us. This collection of odd balls and nutcases some of us  home. Whither you're an old hand, or a fresh fish to roleplaying; You will likely find what you are looking for. Either way there's a few things that you should be made aware of.


First of all, you have likely realized that your name is a different color than everyone else's. The yellowish  simply means your new. Unfortunately it comes with some limitations, however it is fairly easy to graduate to full member. All you have to do is be active; Easiest way is to mess around Downtown, play some games, hangout or ask some questions and you'll be orange in no time.

Now that that's outta the way, gotta point you in the direction of a few important things. First of course are the rules. These are pretty basic, but designed to ensure everyone has a good time. The Staff are *SUPER* helpful and are always willing to answer any questions. In the case that you suspect your question has already been asked there are a number of guides and FAQs. Including this one which includes the commands for making your posts more awesome. (I.E. spoilers, images, and links.)


So you are obviously here to do some roleplaying. If you see one you want to join, best thing to do is to post in the OOC thread asking if they are still accepting players. Most of our gm's tend to say yes, though some games actually fill up. If you are looking to recruit players for an rp you can look for interest here. If no one joins don't give up hope. Things could be slow, or players could be wary. Try joining an active existing rp and building up some rapport, or looking for a co-gm to help work the bugs out of your recruitment drive. 

If groups aren't your thing you can try the 1x1 section. The staff typically prefers you to post 1x1 requests in the private sector. (See what i did there?) This section tends to always be buzzing, so if your looking to build relationships to help get a group rp started this might be the place to look for friends.

There are other types of rps available. We do have a battle section where you can pit your character against others. There is also a world building section that you can use to build your own world or alter a fan favorite for you to run arouthoug; Keep in mind though, you need a committed group to even start a Persistent World.

That about covers it. So I'm gonna go rp or hit up downtown. So uh… see you around….


Signed,

----------


## Kris

Welcome to RPA  ::): 

That image looks amazing  ::D:

----------


## Azazeal849

Welcome aboard, Mr Engine!

It looks like you're here for mostly 1-to-1 RPs, so while you wait for your inbox to unlock (members are limited to 2 PMs until they have made 10 posts) I recommend you check out the Private RP Forum where you can browse requests and post your own.

P.S - the painting looks great! You are correct in that RPA doesn't allow offsite links for promotion, however you are welcome to share your paintings in the Creative Corner. If you sell your art commercially then I suggest you watermark any pictures you post here, as unfortunately we cannot guarantee that someone won't copy and save them.

----------

